# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  mayico, nuevo moderador

## Pulgas

Os presentamos a *mayico* como nuevo moderador del foro.
Consideramos que por su experiencia mágica y su antigüedad en el foro puede ocupar este puesto de una manera eficaz y satisfactoria para todos.

mayico se incorpora tras la renuncia de *Moss*, al que le damos un cahete de lo más cariñoso por abandonarnos y al que *nunca podremos agradecer suficientemente todo lo que ha hecho (y seguirá haciendo) por MagiaPotagia*. De todas maneras estamos convencidos de que Moss algún día volverá al equipo y seguirá con sus aportaciones constantes y con su buen criterio.
¡Gracias Moss!

----------


## GIMMICK

Enhorabuena Mayico y hasta siempre Moss...!  :Smile1:

----------


## nyper

enhorabuena a mayico! un puesto bien merecido.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Mayico... no sé si felicitarte o darte el pésame... lo que creas más oportuno, pues eso mismo te doy
¿suerte?
:p

Moss, para ti un besito  :Smile1: 
Y te recuerdo que el hecho de no ser MOD no quiere decir que dejemos de disfrutar de tu compañía y conocimientos, eh; así que a escribir por el foro. He dicho.

----------


## mayico

Ey pues muchas gracias a todos, es una lástima que la entrada sea porla salida de otro, en este caso Moss... esperemos que siga tan a pié de foro con sus conocimientos. Un abrazo Moss

----------


## Sarbatxo

Enhorabuena amigo! seguro que lo haras de maravilla.

----------


## Moss

Gran fichaje para el equipo de Moderación, sí señor. 

Y gracias por tus palabras Pulgas, sabes que para mí ha sido un placer.  Força Mayico.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Enhorabuena Mayico.

----------


## luis_bcn

pues enhorabuena mayico !! y moos hace tiempo que no te leo ,:(, tu antes molabas,xD

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Mosssss!! Bueno hace tiempo teniamos charlas mas que profundas y de rico valor formativo, gracias por tus grandes consejos y palabras, se que el ser moderador o no, no cambia tu vocacion de ayudar y enseñar, asi que solo cambiara el titulo bajo tu foto pero tu gran y gran ayuda siempre estara  :Wink1: 

Mayico, valla que pasa el tiempo, tus mayores exitos en este nuevo camino y sobre todo que lo difrutes.

Abrazo de gol!

----------


## t.barrie

Me temo que no vamos a perder de vista a Moss, y ya podríamos :O21: , ya no estará  como moderador pero creo que se quedará como usuario a incordiar por aquí :001 302:  (espero)

Y Máyico.... ha sido un fichaje estrella, un refuerzo muy bueno... ¡Ese máyico!


PD: Ezequiel, ¡cuánto tiempo! ¿te quedas?  Estás en tu casa.

----------


## Pulgas

> Me temo que no vamos a perder de vista a Moss, y ya podríamos, ya no estará como moderador pero creo que se quedará como usuario a incordiar por aquí (espero).


Más le vale, que sabemos dónde vive y podemos mandar a alguien que le rompa las piernas.




> PD: Ezequiel, ¡cuánto tiempo! ¿te quedas? Estás en tu casa.


¡Qué gusto ver que van regresando grandes y buenos magiapoteros.
¡Ezequiel, queremos verte por aquí´con más frecuencia!

----------


## b12jose

Pues Mayico mucha suerte en tu nueva andadura magiapotera:P

----------


## Ming

> Me temo que no vamos a perder de vista a Moss, y ya podríamos, ya no estará como moderador pero creo que se quedará como usuario a incordiar por aquí (espero)


¡Ole!
Bienvenido al grupo Moss ^^
(aunque te aviso ya que eso de incordiar... son muchos años de práctica, eh :p )

Eze un besazo amigo  :Smile1:

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades Mayico

----------


## mayico

jajajaja Gracias a todos, la verdad que me alegra, ahora... estoy leyendo como un loco, ya que lo mio no son especialmente los ordenadores, y saber hacer varias cosillas... no es facil.. jejeje

----------


## ignoto

> ... lo mio no son especialmente los ordenadores, ... jejeje


¿Y qué?
Lo mio no es especialmente la magia y hay quien no se ha dado cuenta todavía.  :001 302:

----------


## Ritxi

La verdad es que Moss no se ha ido, más bien lo hemos echado.

Cuando lo fichamos como _Mod_ nos dijeron que era buen cocinero pero ya se le ha quemado 2 veces la tortilla de patatas... espero que a Mayico se le dé mejor  :001 005:

----------


## joweme

No se los motivos de su dimisión como moderador de Moss el tendrá sus propias conclusiones y razones siempre acertadas, la verdad una pena porque es un buen moderador de este maravilloso foro. Por otra parte darle la bienvenida a Mayico por su ascenso en el mismo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Intentare no perderme.

----------


## MagDani

Bueno Moss gracias por habernos moderado tan bien y enhorabuena a Mayico que te han puesto la barrera muy alta, pero seguro que la saltas sin dificultad.

----------


## Iban

Felicidades a Moss y todo lo contrario a Mayico.

O al revés.

O no.

:-)

----------


## Mariano Sosa

> Felicidades a Moss y todo lo contrario a Mayico.
> 
> 
> 
> :-)


Jajaja de verdad, Gracias Moss por todo el curro que has hecho en Magiapotagia y Bienvenido a Mayico al equipo  :Smile1:

----------


## albatalyawsi

¡Enhorabuena, Mayico! 

Un saludo a todos.

Jesús

----------

